# Western WA - Wildlife



## canonrob (Nov 29, 2005)

Not to promote the park, but if you have the chance to go to NW Trek, it is worth your trip.  I believe that it is Eatonville...about 30 min. east of Tacoma.  It is kind of like a wildlife preserve with a tram that runs through it.  It is great to be able to photograph from and get close ups.  Some animals walk right up to the tram.  

I know that it is kind of like cheating...but the animals are in their natural habitats.  

I was going to go today, but they are only open Fri - Sat - Sun during the off-season.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 12, 2006)

They also do a photo tour once a month.  Tram goes out with 12 people, windows removed, 2-3 hours plus they provide breakfast.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Jan 31, 2006)

I definately have to check this out. A photo tour would be great.


----------



## wolfies (Apr 9, 2006)

I havent been on one of the photo tours but Ive been wanting to go is it worth the extra money?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 9, 2006)

The price went up in 2006 but I booked one for June.  That's when most of the babies will be active and out in the open.  I think it's worth the money.  Only 12 people on the tram and it goes out for a few hours plus they feed you breakfast.


----------



## Dweller (May 4, 2006)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I have a june tour scheduled for a late birthday present. One way or another I will be getting up there sometime soon. Thanks for letting us know about it


----------



## the nightfly (May 4, 2006)

I believe that one of the conditions of the photo tour there is that you sign an agreement that you will not make commercial use of any photo you take while on the tour.  I don't know if "commercial" means the traditional editorial/commercial split in "fair use" laws. or whether it means you aren't allowed to make money in any form from those photos, including selling prints.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 4, 2006)

Unless they just started that this year I have never had to sign anything for a photo tour at NWTrek.


----------



## Dweller (Jun 5, 2006)

I will look out for that. I will be on the June 10th tour.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jun 5, 2006)

I might be up there also but not on the tour.  I'm doing the one in August.


----------

